# $18,999 for Two Bedroom, 7K points on Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower?



## kcrystal325 (Oct 18, 2010)

Please review the the resale information from the current owner.

Do you think it is reasonable?  If I make 100% cash offer, how much could I lower the price?  I am totally new to time share. 

The owner told me this two bedroom has half ocean view and half garden view.

Thank you for all your insight!!!! 


Unit Information

Price: $18,999 (sale) - Platinum
Location: Honolulu, Hawaii United States
Bedrooms: 2 Bedrooms
Bathrooms: 2
Sleeps: 6
Lockout: N/A

Points: 7,000 Per Year
Maintenance Fees: $1100
Ownership: Deeded
Usage Type: Annual - Every Year
Week(s): Floating
Unit #: Floating


*RCI Gold Crown Rated Resort* Your elegantly appointed 2 bedroom, 2 bath luxury villa awaits! Spacious, comfortable unit sleeps 6 guests, with annual usage based on the points system. Purchase includes 7,000 points each year with 7,000 points available now! Exchange them at this outstanding oceanfront retreat, or with any resort in the Hilton Grand Vacations network. Resort is within walking distance to everything! For more enticing details or to make an offer, please submit the inquiry form.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 19, 2010)

kcrystal325 said:


> Please review the the resale information from the current owner.
> 
> Do you think it is reasonable?  If I make 100% cash offer, how much could I lower the price?  I am totally new to time share.
> 
> ...



Price isn't bad but it's a buyers market. I would offer close to 14K and chance ROFR. 

Since you're a newbie, I suggest taking your time to make sure you understand what you're buying and how the HGVC system works.  

HGVC is a great system but here are some threads that I suggest you read before buying:
HGVC points: Is one better than another? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121130
How often do MFs go up? Qs about if you use Hilton or RCI - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125411
HHV views - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132545
HHV master thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233
Future plans for HHV - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118932


Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 19, 2010)

One thing you should know, if you don't already, is that you are not guaranteed the use of the specific TS you buy. Instead, "your" TS is retained by HGVC for the benefit of "the club," which means you may never darken its door, nor indeed know which unit it is.

But if that's where you intend to vacation mostly, do buy there, 'cuz you will  get a home-resort advantage over the owners of other resorts by having a 12-9 month out reservation window, meaning that you are competing only with other HHV owners during that time, whereas the feeding-frenzy of general club reservations starts at the 9-month point.

The price is a tad high, but HHV carriess a premium, both in prince and maintenance fees.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 19, 2010)

Where can I find some underpants that look like Beethoven?


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 19, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> Where can I find some underpants that look like Beethoven?



The correct quote may be "decorated with Beethoven," but darned if I know.
It was just a cool quote from one of my favorite British comedies of the 70's.

Here's a few more:
I didn't get where I am today by having green frogs thrust down my crotch. 
I didn't get where I am today by thinking. 
I didn't get where I am today by biting people in the changing room. 
I didn't get where I am today by everything smelling of Bolivian unicyclist's jockstraps! 
I didn't get where I am today by sleeping with sweaty, Caledonian chefs!


----------



## kcrystal325 (Oct 21, 2010)

alwaysonvac - thank you for the useful information.  It is great help!  In terms of location, Honolulu has to be my choice.  But after reading about point system, I am reconsidering if I really want to buy at HHV for home location because it is more expensive?


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 21, 2010)

Be aware of the type of property it is and be sure that's what you want. It's lovely - huge - but very crowded. I, myself, didn't feel relaxed there. I prefered the Marriott, but that's not in Honolulu. I think Hilton is a great system - flexible - and you definitely want to buy Hawaii if that's where you're going. I did trade in with Orlando points, but it was a huge pain!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 21, 2010)

kcrystal325 said:


> alwaysonvac - thank you for the useful information.  It is great help!  In terms of location, Honolulu has to be my choice.  But after reading about point system, I am reconsidering if I really want to buy at HHV for home location because it is more expensive?



Yes, it's more expensive to buy HHV. 
If your travel dates are flexible (meaning you can travel any time during the year) and/or you don't plan to book betwen 12 months to 9 months in advance then don't buy HHV. Just remember all owners have equal access to book at the HHV at the 9 month mark so there is more competition.

The Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) is very popular. The current number of guests at the HHV annually is 2 million+. There are four dedicated hotel towers, two dedicated timeshare tower and one mixed use tower of hotel rooms and timeshare units. Expect crowds here during peak season (holidays and anytime the kids are out of school).


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 21, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> Be aware of the type of property it is and be sure that's what you want. It's lovely - huge - but very crowded. I, myself, didn't feel relaxed there. I prefered the Marriott, but that's not in Honolulu. I think Hilton is a great system - flexible - and you definitely want to buy Hawaii if that's where you're going. I did trade in with Orlando points, but it was a huge pain!



I was there during the time you visited last year.  While we enjoyed the 4th of July fireworks, I didn't enjoy the crowds at all especially on the 4th of July. 

Since I was taking my school age nephew on this trip I had to travel during the summer. I normally don't travel during peak season. I visit HHV when the majority of kids are in school. I've never seen crowds at HHV like I saw that week. It's definitely more relaxing during off peak periods and not crowded like that all year long.

NOTE: Ala Moana Center's annual 4th of July fireworks at nearby Magic Island brings the crowds into Waikiki



> From khon2.com - http://www.khon2.com/mostpopular/st...works-Celebration/KI7VeF2MxkKBegdTW0gHlA.cspx
> 
> _As always, Ala Moana Center will bring in live entertainment for the day, to entice the crowd to shop at the mall. But it's not just merchants in the mall who benefit from the fireworks display.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 24, 2010)

7000 points is a 2 bedroom garden view unit.  Right now, there are very good prices on the 8400 point units.  With the current differences in pricing, I would recommend offering on an 8400 point unit instead.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 26, 2010)

The person who posted above is Seth Nock.  He got us a really good deal on on a HGVC Hawaiian resale. You should contact him.


----------

